# Was man als Nicht-Barde über Barden wissen sollte



## mäkki (25. März 2008)

Ich hab mir gedacht, ich schreibe mal einen kleinen Text für Nicht-Barden um zu vermitteln was man über Barden wissen sollte. Das Thema von cyph ist ziemlich alt, nicht aktuell und zu oberflächlich.

*Inhalt*
Heilung…
Hat der Barde ein HoT (Heal over Time)?
Kann der Barde negative Effekte bannen?
Gruppe stärken, ist das möglich?
Wie ist das mit dem wiederbeleben?
Warum ist die Heilung so schwach?
Barde mach schaden, heile, mach schaden, heile….!
Gegner aus dem Kampf nehmen…
Bedrohung…
Tot stellen, hä wie jetzt als Barde?
Man warum drückt er nicht bei Combos?
Grauen………..haft
Aufstellung im Kampf
*Der Barde/-in*
Was man als Nicht-Barde wissen sollte:

*Heilung…*
Barden können nicht im laufen heilen, man muss fest dafür stehen. Sie mögen es überhaupt nicht wenn im Kampf die Gruppenmitglieder hinter Hindernissen verschwinden oder wegrennen, so dass sie nicht mehr im Sichtfeld sind zum heilen. Also immer schön in Reichweite bleiben. Der Barde ist die Hauptklasse wenn es ums heilen geht. Folgende Möglichkeiten hat er dort zur Auswahl.

*Einzel-Heilung*
-Auferstehung der Seele: +464 Moral, 1s Abklingzeit
-Ermutigung: +928 Moral
-Akkord der Erlösung: +667 Moral, 30s Abklingzeit (keine Castzeit)

*Gruppen-Heilung*
-Gefährten Inspirieren: +464 Moral, 5s Abklingzeit 
-Triumphierender Geist: +1392 Moral, 15min Abklingzeit (keine Castzeit)

*Hat der Barde ein HoT (Heal over Time)?*
Nein, es gibt keine HoTs in dem Spiel für den Barden. Es gibt vergleichbare Fähigkeiten. Als erstes haben wir da die *Hymne der Freien Völker* und die Legendäre Eigenschaft *Herz der Gefährten*.

-Hymne der Freien Völker: Der Effekt ist +20.1 Moralregeneration im Kampf für 30s auf Stufe 50. Die Abklingzeit beträgt 2 min.
-Herz der Gefährten: Dies ist eine legendäre Eigenschaft, das bedeutet nicht jeder Barde ist damit ausgestattet. Die Abklingzeit beträgt 30 min, also schon ziemlich lang. Der Effekt ist auf Stufe 50, heilt um 464 und 30s lang alle 3s weiterhin um 464. Bannt außerdem 3 Furchteffekte. Dieses Lied wirkt sich auf die ganze Gruppe aus. Ich liebe dieses Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

*Kann der Barde negative Effekte bannen?*
Der Barde kann mit dem Skill *Furcht heilen* Furchteffekte bannen, aber auch nur begrenzt. Der Zauber hat 1min Abklingzeit und 3m Reichweite. Also nicht gleich nicht Barden voll motzen, denn man muss bei 3m Reichweite fast an den Spieler ran rennen um den negativen Effekt zu bannen. Außerdem ist 1 min Abklingzeit auch sehr hoch, so dass innerhalb kürzester Zeit der Furchteffekt wieder drauf ist. 

*Gruppe stärken, ist das möglich?*
Der Barde hat Auren, Balladen und einige Lieder die sich auf die ganze Gruppe auswirken. Es kann immer nur eine Aura aktiv sein. Bei mehr als 1 Barden in der Gruppe kann man das dann auch kombinieren.

*Auren*
-Heldensage: auf Stufe 50 +60 Wille +60 Schicksal (bevorzugte Aura)
-Geschichte des Gefechts: auf Stufe 50 +50 Vitalität +7% Wundresistenz 
-Geschichte der Bewachung: auf Stufe 50 +158 Rüstung +1 Hoffnung

*Balladen*
-Ballade der Flamme: +10% Feuerlinderung
-Ballade der Willenskraft: +10% Furchtresistenz
-Ballade des Krieges: +10% Nahkamf-Schaden
-Ballade der Lebenskraft: +50 Vitalität (Nur durch Klasseneigenschaft Sanfte Stimme)
-Ballade der Balance: +3% Ausweich-Wahrscheinlichkeit (Nur durch Klasseneigenschaft Sanfte Stimme)

*Lieder*
-Lied der Hilfe: Aktiviert die meisten Fähigkeiten bei den Gruppenmitgliedern
-Ruf an die Gefährten: erhöht die Effizienz der Gefährtenmanöver
-Lied des hoffnungsvollen Herzens: Hoffnung +4 (Legendäre Eigenschaft) 

*Wie ist das mit dem wiederbeleben?*
Der Barde kann nur außerhalb des Kampfes wiederbeleben, also nicht gleich meckern wenn ihr nicht sofort wiederbelebt werdet. Er könnte ja noch im Kampf sein. Es gibt noch einen legendäre Eigenschaft die *Neue Kraft* heißt, mit der kann man auch im Kampf einen gefallenen Held wieder zurück rufen. Ihr solltet euch also nicht zurücksetzen, falls ihr gestorben seid. Immer schön liegen bleiben wenn der Barde noch am Leben ist.

*Warum ist die Heilung so schwach?*
Oh Gott, die *Kriegsrede* (leuchtende Hände) ist noch an, immer schön drauf achten und den Barden drauf hinweisen. Gute Barden sollten das aber selber sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

*Barde mach schaden, heile, mach schaden, heile….!*
Der Barde ist nicht die ultimative Schadensklasse. Er kann einige Lieder spielen die Schaden verursachen aber nur wenn er seine *Kriegsrede* (leuchtende Hände) anmacht. Wenn diese aktiviert ist, ist die Heilung 50% schlechter. Das bedeutet, dass nur eins von beiden dauerhaft sinnvoll ist, weil es jedes Mal 130 kraft kostet wenn man die Kriegsrede aktiviert und auch wertvolle Zeit kostet.

*Gegner aus dem Kampf nehmen…*
Barden können Gegner aus dem Kampf nehmen und somit den Kampf erleichtern. Mit dem *Lied der Toten* kann er Untote zu Furcht erstarren und mit dem *Lied der Ablenkung* kann er einigen Gegnern die Wahrnehmung um -75% nehmen, funktioniert aber nur außerhalb des Kampfes. Außerdem kann er mit dem *Schrei der Valar* noch die Diener des Bösen für 15s in Furcht versetzen, so dass sie panisch rum rennen. Sind diese Fähigkeiten erwünscht, sollte man nicht gleich rumfluchen wenn es schief gehen sollte. Es kommt oft vor das es widerstanden wird. Die Möglichkeit besteht aber, dadurch Kämpfe für die Gruppe angenehmer zu machen.

*Bedrohung…*
Der Barde hat verschiedene Möglichkeiten seine Bedrohung zu reduzieren. Es gibt das *Lied der Besänftigung*, *Hymne des Mitgefühls*, die Theorbe (Musikinstrument) und natürlich die Lautensaiten. Wie er diese Möglichkeiten einsetzt ist dem Barden zu überlassen. Wichtig ist das wenn man auf eine Gruppe trifft, wirklich jeder Gegner angeschlagen werden muss. Ist das nicht der Fall wird nach der ersten Heilung alles was keinen Schaden bekommen hat auf den Barden losgehen. Bei so was wird der Barde echt sauer und neigt dazu mit Musikinstrumenten um sich zu schmeißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

*Tot stellen, hä wie jetzt als Barde?*
Ja richtig gelesen, der Barde kann sich mit dem Skill *Todesstarre* für 30s tot stellen. Dieser Skill ist die letzte Möglichkeit sich vor dem drohenden kompletten wipe zu schützen. Stellt sich der Barde tot, weil der wipe unausweichlich ist, sollte der Rest der Gruppe in den 30s kontrolliert sterben und nicht versuchen wegzurennen. Der Skill hat 20 min Abklingzeit und hat so manchen Gruppen weite Wege erspart. Durch die hohe Abklingzeit mögen Barden es überhaupt nicht wenn sie sich tot stellen und dann noch jemand versucht weg zu rennen um zu überleben, weil nach den 30s der Barde meistens wieder im Kampf ist und alles umsonst war.

*Man warum drückt er nicht bei Combos?*
Barden mögen es gar nicht wenn sie ein Zeichen bekommen wo sie ständig zum Monster hinrennen müssen um zu drücken, ist auch nicht der Sinn da er kein Nahkämpfer ist. Außerdem kann es auch oft daran liegen das der Barde lieber seine Pflicht nachgeht und noch ein Heal, was dich retten kann, zu ende castet. Wir wollen ja nicht das jemand stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Grundsätzlich versuchen wir immer sofort zu drücken.



Aurengur schrieb:


> Barden drücken immer die letzte Stelle. Und in Gruppen mit 6 Mann empfiehlst sich daher entweder...
> 
> Eiseskälte
> 1x Grün (Wächter), 4x Gelb (alle außer dem Barden), 1x Blau (Der Barde zum Schluss)
> ...



*Grauen………..haft*
Der Barde kann Bilder des Krieges, der Debuff entsteht nach dem Tod eines Spielers, mit dem *Lied der Widerherstellung* entfernen. Das Lied hat 30 min Abklingzeit, also nicht wundern wenn er es nur auf ein Gruppenmitglied seiner Wahl anwendet. Also immer schön nett sein zu den Barden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Er kann außerdem mit der Aura (siehe Gruppe stärken) *Geschichte der Bewachung* und der legendären Fähigkeit *Lied des hoffnungsvollen Herzens* dem Grauen entgegenwirken. 

*Aufstellung im Kampf*
Barden lieben es weiter weg vom Gegner zu stehen, so können sie sich mehr mit ihren Musikinstrumenten entfalten. Dem sollten sich die Fernkämpfer auch anschließen, besonders bei Gegnern die Flächenschaden machen, nur die Nahkämpfer sollten am Gegner stehen. So muss man nicht unnötig Heilung raus hauen und der Barde spart Kraft. Barden bekommen richtig miese Laune wenn ein Fernkämpfer die Bedrohung auf sich zieht und dann zum Barden hinrennt, das solltet ihr euch nicht angewöhnen. Bei Gegnern die Flächenschaden machen unterbricht es den Barden beim heilen und er bekommt noch zusätzlich selber Schaden den er weg heilen muss. 



Aurengur schrieb:


> Barden haben im Kampf, gerade in schwierigen situationen keine Zeit um etwas zu tippen, denn sonst sterben sie. VoiceChat oder Teamspeak sind daher immer erwünscht und erleichtern das Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kritik und Ergänzungen sind erwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Ost (26. März 2008)

Sehr guter post, dem bleibt eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen.
Und noch was für die Jäger und Kundigen beim kampf gegen Gruppen oder bei umsichschlagenden mobs nicht immer auf nahkampfreichweite dranstehen. 
Wer nicht auf die Bardenanweisungen hört den lass ich eiskalt umfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (26. März 2008)

Ein großes Lob an den Ersteller, hast dir Mühe gegeben, das sieht man. *thumbsup*

Ich möchte nur zur Aufstellung im Kampf noch eine kleine Berichtigung bzw. klarstellung dazurschreiben. 

Der Barde ist nicht auf MaxRange im Kampf unterwegs, da er sonst, bei Gruppen, die sich bewegen, außerhalb der Heilreichweite befindet, und der Barde ist nicht der sture Charakter, denn ohne Wächter oder Waffi geht bei ihm in einer Instanz ja auch nichts. (Ich beziehe mich hier ausschließlich auf Instanzen.)

Der Barde steht entfernt von den Mobs, sodass er außerhalb deren Reichweite ist. aber es reichen in etwa 10-15 Meter distanz. Dadurch hat er auch mehr Healrange, falls ein Spieler mal gekickt wird. Barden ändern ihre Position im Kampf nur Selten, und wenn sie dies tun, dann nicht über lange strecken, sondern taktisch kurz und richitg.

*Barden im Kampf:*
Barden haben im Kampf, gerade in schwierigen situationen keine Zeit um etwas zu tippen, denn sonst sterben sie. VoiceChat oder Teamspeak sind daher immer erwünscht und erleichtern das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gruppenmanöver:*
Barden drücken immer die letzte Stelle. Und in Gruppen mit 6 Mann empfiehlst sich daher entweder...

Eiseskälte
1x Grün (Wächter), 4x Gelb (alle außer dem Barden), 1x Blau (Der Barde zum Schluss)

*Besser als Barde gefällt mir aber folgende Kombination(en):*

5x Rot, 1x Gelb - Tür brechen Massiver AoE-Damage mit DoT 
5x Rot, 1x Grün - Name weis ich jetzt nicht auswendig macht aber schönen Schaden und einen HoT für die Gruppe
5x Rot, 1x Blau - Name ebenso momentan unbekannt macht aber schön Schaden +Kraft für Gruppe +Geist

Der Barde  kann hier eintscheiden, ob er die Heilung verstärken möchte, Kraft für die Gruppe ermöglicht, bzw. Damage machen möchte.  

LG


----------



## mäkki (26. März 2008)

Ich hab mal einiges von dir eingefügt Aurengur wenn du nichts dagegen hast.


----------



## Aurengur (26. März 2008)

Nö, hab nix dagegen, freut mich sogar, dass du dir positive Kritik zu Herzen nimmst, wären nur alle Spieler so, das Gamen wär so schön...


----------



## -bloodberry- (31. März 2008)

Hübsch.
Tacker ich fest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

